# Diminishing US and European influence



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

With the United States and Europe increasingly looking inward, the arms trade is also part of Russia’s efforts to insert itself in places where there are vacuums of Western power or antagonistic relations between African countries and the West. This likely explains Russia’s efforts to broker arms deals and military cooperation arrangements with Egypt, long considered a close U.S. ally. Russia also has used the threat of violent extremism emanating from Libya to help sell—and certainly justify sales of—weapons to Egypt and other countries in the region. It has had some success in recent sales to Algeria, a country where France has long had a privileged position as an economic and security partner.

Beyond the arms trade, Russia aspires to become more influential in Africa. It takes part in U.N. peacekeeping operations, putting troops on the ground in the Democratic Republic of Congo, Cote d’Ivoire, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Liberia, Sudan and South Sudan. Russia also uses debt relief as a tool for influence in Africa, often offering debt relief in return for arms sales or natural resource exploration rights for Russian companies. Algeria, Benin, Ethiopia, Guinea, Libya, Mozambique, Tanzania and Zambia, among others, have all been recipients of Russian debt relief over the past decade. In some cases, Russian debt relief is a way that Moscow can enhance its influence in Africa despite its relatively marginal importance as a trade partner with the continent. Some Russian debt relief has been conducted under the auspices of various U.N. sustainable development programs. Russia also has sought to invest in the region’s oil and gas sectors and mining, although its efforts to do so pale in comparison to China’s. Western sanctions and Russia’s economic slowdown appear to have further weakened Russia’s competitiveness in these sectors.

http://carnegieendowment.org/2018/01/10/russia-looks-to-central-african-republic-to-beef-up-its-arms-sales-to-africa-pub-75237


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With the United States and Europe increasingly looking inward, the arms trade is also part of Russia’s efforts to insert itself in places where there are vacuums of Western power or antagonistic relations between African countries and the West. This likely explains Russia’s efforts to broker arms deals and military cooperation arrangements with Egypt, long considered a close U.S. ally. Russia also has used the threat of violent extremism emanating from Libya to help sell—and certainly justify sales of—weapons to Egypt and other countries in the region. It has had some success in recent sales to Algeria, a country where France has long had a privileged position as an economic and security partner.
> 
> Beyond the arms trade, Russia aspires to become more influential in Africa. It takes part in U.N. peacekeeping operations, putting troops on the ground in the Democratic Republic of Congo, Cote d’Ivoire, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Liberia, Sudan and South Sudan. Russia also uses debt relief as a tool for influence in Africa, often offering debt relief in return for arms sales or natural resource exploration rights for Russian companies. Algeria, Benin, Ethiopia, Guinea, Libya, Mozambique, Tanzania and Zambia, among others, have all been recipients of Russian debt relief over the past decade. In some cases, Russian debt relief is a way that Moscow can enhance its influence in Africa despite its relatively marginal importance as a trade partner with the continent. Some Russian debt relief has been conducted under the auspices of various U.N. sustainable development programs. Russia also has sought to invest in the region’s oil and gas sectors and mining, although its efforts to do so pale in comparison to China’s. Western sanctions and Russia’s economic slowdown appear to have further weakened Russia’s competitiveness in these sectors.
> 
> http://carnegieendowment.org/2018/01/10/russia-looks-to-central-african-republic-to-beef-up-its-arms-sales-to-africa-pub-75237


Shocking isnʻt it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With the United States and Europe increasingly looking inward, the arms trade is also part of Russia’s efforts to insert itself in places where there are vacuums of Western power or antagonistic relations between African countries and the West. This likely explains Russia’s efforts to broker arms deals and military cooperation arrangements with Egypt, long considered a close U.S. ally. Russia also has used the threat of violent extremism emanating from Libya to help sell—and certainly justify sales of—weapons to Egypt and other countries in the region. It has had some success in recent sales to Algeria, a country where France has long had a privileged position as an economic and security partner.
> 
> Beyond the arms trade, Russia aspires to become more influential in Africa. It takes part in U.N. peacekeeping operations, putting troops on the ground in the Democratic Republic of Congo, Cote d’Ivoire, Ethiopia, Eritrea, Liberia, Sudan and South Sudan. Russia also uses debt relief as a tool for influence in Africa, often offering debt relief in return for arms sales or natural resource exploration rights for Russian companies. Algeria, Benin, Ethiopia, Guinea, Libya, Mozambique, Tanzania and Zambia, among others, have all been recipients of Russian debt relief over the past decade. In some cases, Russian debt relief is a way that Moscow can enhance its influence in Africa despite its relatively marginal importance as a trade partner with the continent. Some Russian debt relief has been conducted under the auspices of various U.N. sustainable development programs. Russia also has sought to invest in the region’s oil and gas sectors and mining, although its efforts to do so pale in comparison to China’s. Western sanctions and Russia’s economic slowdown appear to have further weakened Russia’s competitiveness in these sectors.
> 
> http://carnegieendowment.org/2018/01/10/russia-looks-to-central-african-republic-to-beef-up-its-arms-sales-to-africa-pub-75237


You are feeling very cerebral today, you ok?
Not like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are feeling very cerebral today, you ok?
> Not like you.


Agree.  Heʻs riding the word river today as opposed to creating the flow we know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Iran has informed the U.N. nuclear watchdog that it will increase its nuclear enrichment capacity within the limits set by the 2015 agreement with world powers.

The modest steps announced Tuesday appeared to be mainly aimed at signaling that Iran could resume its drive toward industrial-scale enrichment if the nuclear accord comes unraveled.

https://apnews.com/04e6e536f7c340b5a318c61a5692bbd6


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Iran has informed the U.N. nuclear watchdog that it will increase its nuclear enrichment capacity within the limits set by the 2015 agreement with world powers.
> 
> The modest steps announced Tuesday appeared to be mainly aimed at signaling that Iran could resume its drive toward industrial-scale enrichment if the nuclear accord comes unraveled.
> 
> https://apnews.com/04e6e536f7c340b5a318c61a5692bbd6



*Oh Yeah .......those " Unclassified " Satellites will be re-positioned here VERY soon and the*
*mysterious rod will raise hell with their mountainous Nuclear sites.....*

*Then lets see how soon they come to the table......*


*




*


*Did I just post that.....Oops...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Yeah .......those " Unclassified " Satellites will be re-positioned here VERY soon and the*
> *mysterious rod will raise hell with their mountainous Nuclear sites.....*
> 
> *Then lets see how soon they come to the table......*
> ...


Do you have any idea what you are talking about and what the effects of something like that would be? Why do you hate mankind so deeply?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

I just think this poor diplomacy will come back to haunt us.  Next time Russia makes a move and we need to be united to impose sanctions, that's when this will come back to haunt us.  

But then again, I remember Trump was pushing for an end to Russian sanctions for annexing Crimea... so maybe this is how he thinks he might be able to make that happen.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any idea what you are talking about and what the effects of something like that would be? Why do you hate mankind so deeply?



*Why ....Yes I do.....Do you know what I'm referencing....*
*By the looks of your post, Hell No....You're once again*
*operating in the one to two syllable range......Poor Poor Rodent. *


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just think this poor diplomacy will come back to haunt us.  Next time Russia makes a move and we need to be united to impose sanctions, that's when this will come back to haunt us.
> 
> But then again, I remember Trump was pushing for an end to Russian sanctions for annexing Crimea... so maybe this is how he thinks he might be able to make that happen.



*Mr Turd.....you don't know shit. What is Russia going to send at us other than their derelict Warships, *
*Adam Schiff for Brains and Eric Swallowswell....The whole Democrat Party are low down sleazy back *
*stabbing sneaky criminals....nothing more...No Real Spine in a Jackass/Donkey.*

*America's REAL citizens will fight for Freedom, Not Kowtow to Scumbags and Crooks.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

The United Nations implored member countries Monday to fill a critical funding gap that the Trump administration created by sharply cutting the U.S. contribution to a program that helps Palestinian refugees across the Middle East.

In Gaza, nearly 2 million men, women and children already are experiencing extreme shortages of water and electricity amid tensions that have worsened between the Palestinians and Israel since President Donald Trump opened a U.S. Embassy in Jerusalem.

His administration announced in January that it was withholding $65 million of a planned $125 million funding installment for the relief agency.

At the time, Trump tweeted that he saw no reason to spend so much American money in return for what he called "no appreciation or respect" from Palestinians.

Agency spokesman Christopher Gunness has said the actual cut was around $300 million because the U.S. had led the agency to believe it would provide $365 million in 2018.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/d3d36f7e-78a8-11e8-8b52-f8dab260753e/


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 206229, member: 1707"

The United Nations implored member countries Monday to fill a critical funding gap that the Trump administration created by sharply cutting the U.S. contribution to a program that helps Palestinian refugees across the Middle East.
*Good...He cut them off the Nipple....*

In Gaza, nearly 2 million men, women and children already are experiencing extreme shortages of water and electricity amid tensions that have worsened between the Palestinians and Israel since President Donald Trump opened a U.S. Embassy in Jerusalem.
*Now maybe they will start to work and support themselves....*

His administration announced in January that it was withholding $65 million of a planned $125 million funding installment for the relief agency.
*Good....He cut them off the Nipple, now they can work to buy kites, balloons and Condoms...*


At the time, Trump tweeted that he saw no reason to spend so much American money in return for what he called "no appreciation or respect" from Palestinians.
*That is the TRUTH !  Good for him, no more hand outs to Democratic sponsored Terrorists.*


Agency spokesman Christopher Gunness has said the actual cut was around $300 million because the U.S. had led the agency to believe it would provide $365 million in 2018.
*More money for American infrastructure !*



http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/d3d36f7e-78a8-11e8-8b52-f8dab260753e//QUOTE




*Winning and more Winning !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Fascism in America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism in America.


You carry the flag.
Good to see you finally owning it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The United Nations implored member countries Monday to fill a critical funding gap that the Trump administration created by sharply cutting the U.S. contribution to a program that helps Palestinian refugees across the Middle East.
> 
> In Gaza, nearly 2 million men, women and children already are experiencing extreme shortages of water and electricity amid tensions that have worsened between the Palestinians and Israel since President Donald Trump opened a U.S. Embassy in Jerusalem.
> 
> ...


Maybe the terrorist government should take the money they pay dead terrorists families and spend it on their people.
There's a new sheriff in town.
MAGA


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism in America.


Thatʻs your fear talking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs your fear talking.


You certainly don't incite such feelings . . . but then again history shows us that dumbasses like you nutters have been underestimated before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly don't incite such feelings . . . but then again history shows us that dumbasses like you nutters have been underestimated before.


You seem a little emotional today, you ok?
You have been asking about Iz and now you got him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem a little emotional today, you ok?
> You have been asking about Iz and now you got him.


Do you have anything else to do but sit there and make shit up to entertain yourself? Like playing peek-a-boo with a toddler, we can see you joe and your silly games.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have anything else to do but sit there and make shit up to entertain yourself? Like playing peek-a-boo with a toddler, we can see you joe and your silly games.


You are emotional, I can tell by those red, puffy eyes and that big bottom lip.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are emotional, I can tell by those red, puffy eyes and that big bottom lip.


As the only one you are looking at is yourself . . . projecting again I see.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly don't incite such feelings . . . but then again history shows us that dumbasses like you nutters have been underestimated before.



*Issues Son......you have Issues.*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the only one you are looking at is yourself . . . projecting again I see.










*Rodent.....Rodent....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly don't incite such feelings . . . but then again history shows us that dumbasses like you nutters have been underestimated before.


And yet you people continue to estimate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are emotional, I can tell by those red, puffy eyes and that big bottom lip.


...and crossed arms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ...and crossed arms.


I missed you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I missed you.


My braddah Joe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

"Diminishing"? More like non-existent.


----------

